# Our second wonderful home birth



## snagglepat

I am overjoyed to announce that our beautiful new baby boy was born at 3:52am this morning, at home as planned. It was all rather fast and furious in the end so I missed out on getting in the pool - it was only about 6" deep when he was born. I also missed out on the tens machine. We hadn't checked it and when we got it out the bag we were missing a set of leads! The midwife brought spares but as I started pushing soon after she arrived we never got a chance to get them out. So I ended up giving birth on two paracetamol as my sole pain relief. 

I'll write up the full story in the next few days but in summary after a false alarm on Saturday night I went to bed on Sunday night expecting nothing. I was woken at 12.30 by a huge, very painful contraction that went on and on, breaking my waters as I writhed with it. We called our team out immediately as they were coming almost on top of each other and v intense. By the time our midwife and doula were with me in the bathroom an hour later I was pushing at the peak of contractions. I then moved into the bedroom, got on my knees and stayed there through transition and into a second stage that was twice as long as my first and much more painful. We think this is when he turned from OP to OA. He was born at 3:52am and he's just perfect.

We've called him Brennan Gray and he looks just like a leaner version of his sister, despite weighing 8lb 13.5oz, a little more than she did. Ember adores him already, which is beautiful to see. As do we, of course. We couldn't be happier. :cloud9:

Photos and a better write up to follow. 

best wishes to all,

Gina. x


----------



## pimento1979

Gina! Wow! Fast and furious indeed!! Enjoy your little man and can't wait to see pics. Hugs to all of you! Xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Brilliant! Well done both of you and congratulations on the super homebirth after all that teasing!


----------



## Nicolax

Congratulations!! 
Can't wait to see the pics! :)


----------



## Bournefree

Totally amazing Gina!!! 
Huge congratulations, I'm tickled pink for you, your OH and Amber.
Can't wait to see the pictures of your little guy.XxX


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Congratualtions!! Glad to hear it went well and you're both healthy :)


----------



## Anababe

Congratulations!! Glad to hear it all went well, look forward to seeing pics of him :D xx


----------



## Mervs Mum

Huge congrats Snaggle!! Look forward to the full details! xxx


----------



## SimplyRhi

Congrats Gina!! Well done on another wonderful home birth! :) Enjoy your new son and time as a family! Can't wait to see some photos and hear more when you are up to it.. xx


----------



## smileylexie

Huge congratulations!!!


----------



## kiwimama

congrats on your little boy Gina! Can't wait for a full story and piccies when you are feeling up to it!


----------



## Linzi

Hugs congrats hun can't wait to read your story & see some pics! xx


----------



## LuckyD

Congratulations again! Wow, a long build up but then it sounds like he was in a hurry at the end! Can't wait to hear more details and see some photos xx


----------



## NaturalMomma

Congrats!


----------



## lucky3

fantastic!! Big congrats to you both and Ember :hugs:


----------



## cupcake23

Congratulations.xxx.


----------



## chuck

Huge congrats and well done!


----------



## Greta Chick

congratulations and well done to you! :flower: and welcome to your new little baby boy :baby: :flower:

xx


----------



## bathbabe

Congratulations x


----------



## Ouverture

Gina congrats! ! ! Can't wait to read the whole story and see your photos :)

:flower:


----------

